# Landscaping worker killed by falling tree in Goochland



## Guido Salvage (Feb 26, 2012)

Saw this on the Richmond Times-Dispatch, Goochland is just west of Richmond and Lower Tuckahoe is an upscale community with some lots in the 3-4 acre range.

A landscaping worker was killed on a job in Goochland County on Friday when he was struck by a tree that apparently was felled by a strong gust of wind.

"Javier Hernandez, 56, of Henrico County was working with a crew at a residence in the 200 block of Hill Point Road in the Lower Tuckahoe subdivision when the tree fell and struck him. Hernandez's adult son also was working at the location, said Deputy Sheriff Chad Hatton of the Goochland County Sheriff's Office.

Hatton said the incident occurred shortly after 1 p.m. and that a supervisor for the landscaping company called 911. Units from the Goochland emergency services arrived shortly thereafter, and Hernandez was pronounced dead at the scene.

Sheriff's deputies conducted an investigation and had Hernandez's body taken to the state's chief medical examiner, as is standard whenever death from trauma is attributable to an accident."


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 26, 2012)

Any idea, if he was working in VERY strong winds, or was it a major tree defect?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 29, 2012)

Since I am no longer in Richmond, I only know what was in the article. My impression is that the wind knocked the tree or some portion down on top of the victim. Lots of large trees in the area and some low grounds along Tuckahoe Creek.


----------



## BigWill1985 (Mar 1, 2012)

I live about 1.5 hours away from Richmond, in Norfolk, VA. I will say that the winds have been pretty rough the last few days, but nothing unbearable. Gusts have been up around 45mph, with a mostly constant wind speed of 25-35mph. 

~Will Courtier~


----------

